# Youth season is here!!



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

This weekend is the Youth waterfowl opener!! Get the kids up and take them out! Perfect time to expose them to waterfowling. Weather is going to be perfect and a cold front is going to help out. For everyone that goes out, Safety first and take tons of pictures. Looking forward to seeing how everyone does. Good luck and hunt safe!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I have to wait a few more years mine is only 5 and while I have taken him during the regular season he not big enought yet. Another 3 or 4 more years and I'll be out there letting him shoot. 
good luck to all


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

My lil boy is only 2months so he has quite a wait, but ive already seen to it that he has a fully camoflauged outfit and a lil toy duck call ! SOO CUTE


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Big Chessie:
I know you had the boy out this weekend. Let us know how it went. I hope he nailed some good birds. Weather was B-E-A- UTIFUL for ducks cool, spitting rain.. .man if does this next weekend..woooohoooo!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

A friend of mine took his son out in St Marys this weekend and he got 3 mallards before 11. Said the ducks were flying all day long.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Was fishing on Indian Lake all weekend, don't know anyone who was out for the youth hunt, but there sure was alot of boomin goin on this weekend, birds were flying good, specially sunday. I pray for Sundays weather this coming weekend ! Sounds like it is supposed to warm up & clear up by then though...


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Took my 9 yr old son out Saturday and Sunday. Saturday he limited on geese and missed about a dozen woodies and teal. Sunday never saw a mallard and he missed 6 or 8 woodies. Told him not to feel bad , last season opener dad shot box of shells and came home with 2 or 3 ducks


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Congrats to your son! I'm sure dad is proud too. You know after that first bird, you have created a monster LOL Hooked for life. Cant wait till mines old enough, still got A LONG wait though. Congrats to both of you again.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

man that thing is almost as big as he is. Is that a 20 gauge? Heck of shot on the geese if it is. I remember my first hunt, 7th grade, 20 gauge o/u, two boxes of shells and a total of 2 teal, man did I have fun.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

That is great! I'm sure you both will remember that for a long time to come!


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Litle brother had it and volunteered to let him use it. Its a K-Mart Corp not sure who made it but it only shoots 2 3/4" shells. Managed to find some #4's. He peeled it out of a flock of 20 or so that went right over us about 15 yds up. He squealed with delight when it fell.


----------

